# Males and females



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ive been reading up on the net about bettas, and i keep hearing about males being in the same tank with other males, same with females, but what about males and females being tankmates, but not for breeding?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Bettas should not be kept together male or female or the mix.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

They often can if they are from the same brood and raised together from babies to adulthood.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

99% of the time it will end in a fight or death. They may get alone great for months and then for some unknown reason they will attack.


RC


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh, ok thanks!


----------

